# another subwoofer advice needed



## foutriqu1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new here and a bit of a newbie too but here is my question. I'm looking to improve my HC setup with a sub but I'm wondering if it is possible to get a clean, low bass without to make my walls or floor shake. I just want to get a better frequency range (I just have bookshelves going as deep as 70hz ...) but I don't need to make it loud. In addition, i've got a WAF problem. The smallest the sub is, the better it is for my wife. 
I was considering the Rythmik audio F12. Other tips ?

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

How big is your room and how much are you willing to spend.

The volume of all subs can be controlled, so none will be too loud.

The Rythmik F12 is an excellent sub and can go very low. It also will pass most spouses size criteria.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

+1 on the Rythmik F12


----------



## phantom52 (Feb 12, 2012)

That f12 is an excellent choice IMO. Need something smaller, look into the SVS SB12-NSD. Little over 14" all around is pretty small. Good luck and enjoy whichever you choose.


----------



## foutriqu1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for answering,

M'y main concern was the loudness/vibration ans apparently there is no need to worry about it.
The space i use for movies is 15 square meters (i don't know what it is in feet) so i don't think that i need to push the sub to get a satisfying listening. But i'm wondering what are the consequences of a direct firing sub in terms of localisation.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

You can go even smaller than 12" and still have a good sub. It all depends on the budget, size of the room, taste, etc. To prevent the room from shaking you can add a Auralex Gramma/SubDude to isolate the sub from the room.

Velodyne for instance had a few 8" subs, like the EQ-Max, MiniVee, Optimum. With the MicroVee you can go even smaller


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

foutriqu1 said:


> Hi all, thanks for answering,
> 
> M'y main concern was the loudness/vibration ans apparently there is no need to worry about it.
> The space i use for movies is 15 square meters (i don't know what it is in feet) so i don't think that i need to push the sub to get a satisfying listening. But i'm wondering what are the consequences of a direct firing sub in terms of localisation.


My previous post crossed yours. For 15m2 a small sub could be sufficient. I prefer a FF (front firing)-sub as apposed to a DF (down firing). A DF-sub is easier to place but could be more difficult to setup.

By the way, a sub can only be to small, never to large. In my room (22m2) I use a 18" sub


----------



## foutriqu1 (Feb 12, 2012)

HTip said:


> By the way, a sub can only be to small, never to large. In my room (22m2) I use a 18" sub


This is a man's point of view ! ; ).
Concerning the sub's placement the WAF problem would lead me to put it in the corner although i know it is the worst position for it. In fact, is front firing indicated to a corner placement ?


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

foutriqu1 said:


> This is a man's point of view ! ; ).


You're probably right except in my case. My wife loves the sub, but then again it's out of the living room 



> Concerning the sub's placement the WAF problem would lead me to put it in the corner although i know it is the worst position for it. In fact, is front firing indicated to a corner placement ?


A corner is not neccesarily the worst position. You probably need more fine-tuning (EQ/DSP) than standing along side a wall. On the other hand in the corner a sub generates the highest SPL, so you might have to tune it down.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The new Definitive Technology SuperCube 2000 is less than an 11 inch cube and really digs deep rather loudly.

http://hometheaterreview.com/definitive-technology-supercube-2000-subwoofer-reviewed/


----------



## foutriqu1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I didn't know about theses little subs. I will look into it thanks. One question leading to another, I'm concerned about my neighbors. Do any of you guys live in an apartment building with neighbors below ? Is it possible to have a sub on at a decent level without becoming public enemy number one ? As i said, i'm not planning to push my sub very loud, just enough to get clear bass, I don't need to get my entire body shaked.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

foutriqu1 said:


> I didn't know about theses little subs. I will look into it thanks. One question leading to another, I'm concerned about my neighbors. Do any of you guys live in an apartment building with neighbors below ? Is it possible to have a sub on at a decent level without becoming public enemy number one ? As i said, i'm not planning to push my sub very loud, just enough to get clear bass, I don't need to get my entire body shaked.


I'll quote myself for this one. Look at the highlighted part



HTip said:


> You can go even smaller than 12" and still have a good sub. It all depends on the budget, size of the room, taste, etc. *To prevent the room from shaking you can add a Auralex Gramma/SubDude to isolate the sub from the room.*
> 
> Velodyne for instance had a few 8" subs, like the EQ-Max, MiniVee, Optimum. With the MicroVee you can go even smaller


I have the Great Gramma (larger model) and I'm very happy with it. Nothing is passed on to floor/walls/ceiling apart from the air flow. So if you keep the sub at a reasonable level you won't become public enemy number one


----------



## foutriqu1 (Feb 12, 2012)

HTip said:


> I have the Great Gramma (larger model) and I'm very happy with it. Nothing is passed on to floor/walls/ceiling apart from the air flow.


Nice tip !Thank you very much !


----------

